
Ask HN: Who is searching for a co-founder? - sturza
Who&#x27;s searching for opportunities to build and need help?
======
newsbinator
I'm a full stack dev looking for a sales/marketing cofounder.

I've had indie projects fail because I built first and tested the market
second. I'd like to reverse that process, and I need some help.

My email is in my profile. Always up for a chat/call.

